# Dean RC7G (Rusty sig) - anyone actually seen one yet?



## TMM (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey guys,

I definitely plan on getting one of the Dean Rusty signature guitars... but does anyone actually have them yet? Has anyone seen them?


----------



## Carrion (Apr 22, 2007)

How much are they? I heard they were like $4,000 but that's internet gossip for you.


----------



## Cancer (Apr 22, 2007)

No, the RC7 is still missing and unaccounted for


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 22, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me (going on his past actions)if he's moved on and signed to someone else already. 

That much cash for a guitar with a TRS trem is a bit much anyway i think!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 22, 2007)

I picked up the new 2007 Dean catalog yesterday. I was shocked to see a Razorback 7. I kinda like the RC-7 but his Ibanez was so much nicer IMO.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 22, 2007)

It looks so tacky to me and I get the impression that its just a dressed up WG587 type guitar. There is a lot of justfying of cheaper parts in the literature.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 22, 2007)

Carrion said:


> How much are they? I heard they were like $4,000 but that's internet gossip for you.



The USA Custom variant is somewhere in that ballpark allegedly... the mass produced one is somewhere around $1800 retail.


----------



## NDG (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the look and would like it more without the graphics. 

TRS-7 PROs are crappy, eh?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm starting to think the Rusty Cooley Dean is just an urban legend like Bigfoot. Or maybe Bigfoot has the only copy.


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I'm starting to think the Rusty Cooley Dean is just an urban legend like Bigfoot. Or maybe Bigfoot has the only copy.


----------



## guitar08man (Apr 22, 2007)

www.vwallguitars.com


----------



## technomancer (Apr 22, 2007)

guitar08man said:


> www.vwallguitars.com



? they don't have them in stock either...


----------



## Cancer (Apr 22, 2007)

If I was RC I'd be pissed right now, no guitars means no sales, no sales means no commisions.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure what the holdup is, but I notice on VWall's site that the RC7 is made in Japan--I didn't even know that Dean had operations there.

The TRS trem kinda sucks, but the reality is that it is the only low-profile 7-string trem available other than the Ibanez Edge Pro, which Dean obviously can't use. If Rusty had wanted an OFR, I'm sure that's what the RC7 would have. I think it's a cool design, but I don't think I'd pay $1900 for it, given how many other options there are.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 22, 2007)

psyphre said:


> If I was RC I'd be pissed right now, no guitars means no sales, no sales means no commisions.



Nice apreciation there.

Yeah, i think that they are going to sell them from half year or so. Like Paul Allender Signature.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 22, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I'm not sure what the holdup is, but I notice on VWall's site that the RC7 is made in Japan--I didn't even know that Dean had operations there.
> 
> The TRS trem kinda sucks, but the reality is that it is the only low-profile 7-string trem available other than the Ibanez Edge Pro, which Dean obviously can't use. If Rusty had wanted an OFR, I'm sure that's what the RC7 would have. I think it's a cool design, but I don't think I'd pay $1900 for it, given how many other options there are.



I really wouldn't think of buying a 7 with a trem if it wasn't an ibanez. I could get a Carvin or an ESP with a fixed bridge but all the trems other than the LoPro suck.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 22, 2007)

the Dean rusty cooley is like the nintendo wii, hasn't hit shelves yet.


----------



## TMM (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, from my research, there are 2 possible RC7Gs, the Japanese model ($1799.99) and the USA model ($3999.99). I'd be plenty happy with the Japanese model. To get a guitar with that scale, fretboard, pickups, and graphic, I would break someone's kneecaps, definitely.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 22, 2007)

TMM said:


> Yeah, from my research, there are 2 possible RC7Gs, the Japanese model ($1799.99) and the USA model ($3999.99). I'd be plenty happy with the Japanese model. To get a guitar with that scale, fretboard, pickups, and graphic, I would break someone's kneecaps, definitely.


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

guitar08man said:


> www.vwallguitars.com



I love how it says this guitar is a "popular product."


----------



## Pauly (Apr 23, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> I like the look and would like it more without the graphics.
> 
> TRS-7 PROs are crappy, eh?



I think Rusty said that was only the first 'run', other colours/graphics to follow...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 23, 2007)

The only reason it doesn't have an OFR is because Rusty hates non low profile tremolo's. After playing a non low profile trem (even if it was shitty) I love the feel of it way more than a lo pro.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 23, 2007)

somebody has seen rusty cooley and taken a picture with him and the guitar... i lifted this off myspace idk who the hell this is but its a pic of the guitar...

not the red prototype either, but definitely not a production guitar shot






forget who but someone else on here took a few pictures of it at a show... not gonna search messages right now.. late to school


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 23, 2007)

NUDE MAN


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> NUDE MAN


----------



## guitar08man (Apr 23, 2007)

i forgot to mention that ive actually played both of rusty's deans, 

If you like sheet of paper thin necks, EMG 707's, and super huge cut-a-ways, then this is your guitar.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 23, 2007)

guitar08man said:


> i forgot to mention that ive actually played both of rusty's deans,
> 
> If you like sheet of paper thin necks, EMG 707's, and super huge cut-a-ways, then this is your guitar.



It's not my cup of tea then. I appreciate guitars that don't give me GAS.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 23, 2007)

the paintjob on that thing is amazing though.


----------



## TMM (Apr 24, 2007)

guitar08man said:


> i forgot to mention that ive actually played both of rusty's deans,
> 
> If you like sheet of paper thin necks, EMG 707's, and super huge cut-a-ways, then this is your guitar.



Yep, that about sums up my needs in a guitar. And it looks nasty  .


----------



## chris9 (Apr 25, 2007)

i luv the dean i,m gonna order one soon you can get em for $1899.99 on ebay the huge cut away is awesome!!!!


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Mar 29, 2008)

I know this is a nice little bump, but SamAsh has the Dean RC7G for sale, it's $1900.

http://www.samash.com/catalog/showi...=Department&GroupCode=&categorysubsearch=true

EDIT: nevermind, on order...that's really weird. This model has been out for over a year now...


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 29, 2008)

Almost a year since they were announced, still MIA 

I guess Dean realized there's not a market for a 2000$ import guitar with a shitty trem, heh.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 29, 2008)

Drow Swordsman said:


> EDIT: nevermind, on order...that's really weird. This model has been out for over a year now...



Actually it hasn't been... it was announced a year ago but AFAIK none have been shipped yet


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Mar 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Actually it hasn't been... it was announced a year ago but AFAIK none have been shipped yet



Oh I know, that's what I mean. It was announced as a new model at NAMM over a year ago but none have appeared, and on Jemsite a student of Rusty's was saying a 6 and 8 string version are being made (though he said this in January of 2007)? Why is that when even the 7 string version isn't available yet?


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 29, 2008)

put it this way mate, which would you rather spend money on, a Dean (not the most reputable at the best of times) and a shitty looking guitar. or on a rather lovely Ibby Universe, better looking better quality and better price.


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Mar 29, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> put it this way mate, which would you rather spend money on, a Dean (not the most reputable at the best of times) and a shitty looking guitar. or on a rather lovely Ibby Universe, better looking better quality and better price.



I personally think the Dean looks incredible, and I own a Universe .


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 29, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> put it this way mate, which would you rather spend money on, a Dean (not the most reputable at the best of times) and a shitty looking guitar. or on a rather lovely Ibby Universe, better looking better quality and better price.



Wait, a Universe? Better price? Better quality? Are you high dude? The Universe is the most overpriced guitar in the history of guitars. $1999 for a glorified RG7620? I'm a fan of Ibanez, but there's nothing high quality or high value about a Universe. It costs Ibanez about $400 to make those.

Both of these guitars are bad values on an epic scale. Metal Ken said it best. $2000 for an imported Dean w/ a shitty trem? No thanks.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 29, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> put it this way mate, which would you rather spend money on, a Dean (not the most reputable at the best of times) and a shitty looking guitar. or on a rather lovely Ibby Universe, better looking better quality and better price.



Actually if I had $2k and was told I had to buy one of the two I wouldn't even consider the Universe. Basswood and Rosewood or Alder and Ebony? No contest. Even with the cheaper trem on the Cooley.

Of course they're both MASSIVELY overpriced


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, at least with the cooley, you'd have an easier time getting an OFR in there.


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Actually if I had $2k and was told I had to buy one of the two I wouldn't even consider the Universe. Basswood and Rosewood or Alder and Ebony? No contest. Even with the cheaper trem on the Cooley.
> 
> Of course they're both MASSIVELY overpriced



Christ where have you guys been getting the prices for the universe from, most places over here in the UK sell them for £1000 (give or take) which is like $1600 or so i think. 
I personally couldnt play the cooley cause of the paint job, i think i may throw up as im reaching up the neck. + the fake trem and EMG's ??? not cool
over a Uni with Dimarzios and and Edge i think id rather have it.
I just have huge issues with Deans quality, ive found that from my experience (which obviously differs from guitar to guitar and player to player) that Deans arent worth much more than a bag of shit and a couple of beans. Ibanez ive never had a problem with and ive also always found them much more solid feeling.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 29, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> Christ where have you guys been getting the prices for the universe from, most places over here in the UK sell them for £1000 (give or take) which is like $1600 or so i think.
> I personally couldnt play the cooley cause of the paint job, i think i may throw up as im reaching up the neck. + the fake trem and EMG's ??? not cool
> over a Uni with Dimarzios and and Edge i think id rather have it.



Dude EVERY SINGLE STORE in America sells them for $1999. If they don't, they're either violating Ibanez' MAP policy or it's simply last year's stock. Even at last years price of $1899 USD it's still about $1000 too much.

Ibanez Signature Steve Vai UV777 7 String Electric Guitar with Case at AmericanMusical.com
Buy Ibanez UV777 Steve Vai Universe 7 String Electric Guitar At Sam Ash
Buy Ibanez UV777 Electric Guitar online at Musician's Friend


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 29, 2008)

If I had to have one or the other...Id do the Dean. As someone said, Alder body and Ebony board are the winners of that match. 

I like the ergonomics of the RC, and the biggest deal to me is that the RC is supposed to come with 6000 fretwire. That was one thing I never got along with on my UV777. 

Yeah, the RC trem is crappy compared to the Lo-Pro, but to be honest...I havent had a problem with any of the TRS's i've ever owned. Although, I played each guitar before buying, so it's possible that i've been lucky to this point.

I thought that the RC's were going to come in solid colours Black, Red, and possibly White?


----------



## Stitch (Mar 29, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> Christ where have you guys been getting the prices for the universe from, most places over here in the UK sell them for £1000 (give or take) which is like $1600 or so i think.
> I personally couldnt play the cooley cause of the paint job, i think i may throw up as im reaching up the neck. + the fake trem and EMG's ??? not cool
> over a Uni with Dimarzios and and Edge i think id rather have it.
> I just have huge issues with Deans quality, ive found that from my experience (which obviously differs from guitar to guitar and player to player) that Deans arent worth much more than a bag of shit and a couple of beans. Ibanez ive never had a problem with and ive also always found them much more solid feeling.



I'm simply dying to know where you can get a UV777PBK for £1000

Maybe Wales doesn't totally suck after all.  

The new Universe's suck, and as Nick so aptly points out, they're the most overpriced heap of something that costs nothing to make since snake oil. Want a UV? Grab a greendot. End of story. Cheap, cheerful and does the job far better than anything since the Silverdot. And it's the cheapest, too.


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 29, 2008)

well tbh i know the old ones are better made but the new ones arent bad, i mean come on you could do much much worse. 
Google it you should come across them pretty easy in that price range.


oh and mate, Wales doesnt suck, we kicked the other 5 nations arses at the Grandslam , one of which i believe was Scotland


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 29, 2008)

Um..the burden of proof is on you Mr. Smith. You "Google it", and post a link here to shut these guys up.


----------



## Edroz (Mar 29, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> well tbh i know the old ones are better made but the new ones arent bad, *i mean come on you could do much much worse *.




honestly, i have to say a current UV is the worst guitar you could buy in it's pricerange ($1,799 - $1,999). 

hell, you could get a decently spec'd out Carvin 727/ 747 (mahogany, walnut, swamp ash, 3/4" figured top, SS frets, etc...) and still have enough money to get an aftermarket OFR7 and a set of Dimarzios for the same price as a current UV.


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 29, 2008)

Ibanez Steve Vai UV777 Signature Model 7 String, 7 String Guitars &ndash; Fair Deal Music

Ibanez Steve Vai Underworld Signature Model Seven-String Electric Guitar : UV777

I do apologise the one i saw at £1000 was actually a 2nd hand one, but these are cheaper by a considerable amount compared to the $2000 which is about £1650


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, but if you're gonna compare used UVs, a used UV around here still costs around 1200$ or so. Probably more now, since the price has gone up. Which still isn't worth it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 29, 2008)

J Custom.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 29, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> Ibanez Steve Vai UV777 Signature Model 7 String, 7 String Guitars &ndash; Fair Deal Music
> 
> Ibanez Steve Vai Underworld Signature Model Seven-String Electric Guitar : UV777
> 
> I do apologise the one i saw at £1000 was actually a 2nd hand one, but these are cheaper by a considerable amount compared to the $2000 which is about £1650


Sorry, but £1000 *IS* worth $2000 these days!

The cheapest new Universe I've seen advertised in the UK was just shy of £1500 - which translates to $3000... So it would seem that you are extremely well connected in terms of both guitar deals and exchange rates - I envy you!

I think both guitars carry silly price tags and I wouldn't buy either of the two. I like the woods used on the RC7 - but hate EMGs... I like the RG shape, but don't like the inlays - or the upcharge from the nearly identical RG1527.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, 4 hours to derail this thread? What took you guys so long 

Seriously though, the Universe is the biggest reason why I don't like playing Ibanez's, every one of them I've played just never felt like I was playing something worth the cash. Personally out of the Dean and the Ibanez? Hell I'd go Dean myself, paint job or not.

However, given the choice I'd choose neither, rather go ESP, Jackson, Schecter, custom, etc.

Anyway, about the original guitar, still seems to be stuck in limbo somewhere, I heard about some delays due to outsourcing some, then Rusty not being happy with them? (That could have been here actually....) Seems like the guitar equivalent of Chinese Democracy or Duke Nukem Forever....


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 29, 2008)

The RC7 is expected in May. Price is supposed to be around $1900. 

It is my understanding that The reason it got delayed, was that the factory in Korea or wherever foreign deans are made was incapable of making necks to the specifications of the neck on Rusty's guitar. Rusty wanted it to be the same, so now the necks are being made in The USA. Hopefully that will mean higher quality.


----------



## shredder777 (Mar 30, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> The RC7 is expected in May. Price is supposed to be around $1900.
> 
> It is my understanding that The reason it got delayed, was that the factory in Korea or wherever foreign deans are made was incapable of making necks to the specifications of the neck on Rusty's guitar. Rusty wanted it to be the same, so now the necks are being made in The USA. Hopefully that will mean higher quality.



That would actually be a bad thing, if the neck gets made in the US, we will be paying a hell of alot more, and the guitar still comes with the licensed trem.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 30, 2008)

I used to work at the largest Dean store in the U.S. (teach there now), but part of my job was to inspect all the incoming guitars. And to tell you the truth, almost every Dean out of the box we're absolute shit in quality. The only quality instruments they offer are the U.S.A. made models. All the imports had so many issues. We had to send sooooo much back. And it was batch after batch.... 

My manager got to go to NAMM and play on the RC7 last year when it was introduced. He wasn't impressed at all. Said the graphics looked extremely cheap and that the neck wasn't even Ibanez thin.


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 30, 2008)

shredder777 said:


> That would actually be a bad thing, if the neck gets made in the US, we will be paying a hell of alot more, and the guitar still comes with the licensed trem.



Yep slap a huge ammount on the price tag for that.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2008)

That samash link didn't even work for me. 

The legend of the RC custom continues.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the licensed trem everybody is complaining about is a high quality trem, made by Takeuchi (sp?)


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 30, 2008)

lord lemons said:


> I'm pretty sure the licensed trem everybody is complaining about is a high quality trem, made by Takeuchi (sp?)



IIRC they made the Ibanez TRS and Lo-TRS series trems?


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Mar 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> That samash link didn't even work for me.
> 
> The legend of the RC custom continues.



Hmm...it stopped working for me as well, let me try again.

http://www.samash.com/catalog/showitem.asp?ItemPos=0&TempID=1&DepartmentID=1&STRID=12925&CategorySubID=683&CategoryID=683&BrandID=1611&CategorySubPriceRangeID=0&pagesize=10&SortMethod=3&Method=3&PriceRangeID=0&SearchPhrase=&Contains=&Search_Type=Department&GroupCode=&categorysubsearch=true


----------



## Piledriver (Mar 30, 2008)

the RC7 wouldnt be korean made, it would be made in japan, same factory as the universe, if you ask me, looks way better spec wise.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 30, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> well tbh i know the old ones are better made but the new ones arent bad, i mean come on you could do much much worse.
> Google it you should come across them pretty easy in that price range.
> 
> 
> oh and mate, Wales doesnt suck, we kicked the other 5 nations arses at the Grandslam , one of which i believe was Scotland



Show me something that costs £1500 and isn't as bad value as the UV777PBK.

I'd love to agree with you mate, but they have nothing the RG1527 doesn't have, apart from gay body inlays.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2008)

Drow Swordsman said:


> Hmm...it stopped working for me as well, let me try again.
> 
> http://www.samash.com/catalog/showitem.asp?ItemPos=0&TempID=1&DepartmentID=1&STRID=12925&CategorySubID=683&CategoryID=683&BrandID=1611&CategorySubPriceRangeID=0&pagesize=10&SortMethod=3&Method=3&PriceRangeID=0&SearchPhrase=&Contains=&Search_Type=Department&GroupCode=&categorysubsearch=true



0 for 2.


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 30, 2008)

A few points of mine: 

The USA made neck may or may not affect price. There hasn't been any word that it will. Hopefully it won't significantly.

Secondly, sorry that it bugs you that it has an LFR, but an lo-profile 7 string OFR doesn't exist.


Third, Orus Metal, back then they had different necks which weren't made to the size of the new ones (the cause of the delay). If I recall correctly, the neck is supposed to be around 3/4" thick throughout the majority of it, which I'd say is pretty thin.

Stitch, sorry that it costs 1500 pounds for you. For us it's $1900, so You're paying over a grand in USD more for the guitar (or an increase of over 50%).


----------



## newamerikangospel (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe dean realized that they are releasing an expensive guitar with someones namesake that doesn't have a full CD out (meaning they dont know how its going to sale) 


I keid, I keid. It may be tied up in label hunting (If the label owns the artist, then they might get a cut of his income from the guitars). Who knows. Maybe we should get rusty on here.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 30, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> A few points of mine:
> Secondly, sorry that it bugs you that it has an LFR, but an lo-profile 7 string OFR doesn't exist.


 2 things on that -- 1) Price it accordingly. and 2) Why use an inferior bridge on a 2000$ guitar? Low Profile or not? 


theshred201 said:


> Stitch, sorry that it costs 1500 pounds for you. For us it's $1900, so You're paying over a grand in USD more for the guitar (or an increase of over 50%).



Its still a horrible deal over here in the US.


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 30, 2008)

^^Rusty has at least three full CD's out that I'm aware of. All of them are on Itunes.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm going to be sniping ebay for a secondhand one

~£1400 on thomann ~£800-900 second hand = palletable...besides, the bridge might not be terrible, and if it is I'll just tremel-no or OFR7 it

New price is obscene though, totally on side with you guys there!


----------



## theshred201 (Mar 31, 2008)

I dunno how you'll get a second hand one since they haven't been released yet.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 31, 2008)

patience, mah boi


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 31, 2008)

To think I wanted this guitar.


----------



## theshred201 (Apr 8, 2008)

IT IS OUT!

At least one has been sold and is in the hands of a customer so far (not me). Yeah, they finally released it. Now to find out how it is.....


----------



## EvolDerek (Apr 8, 2008)

they just went up another grand on samash and they are still on order. I think i'll get a custom for the three grand instead....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean is insane


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, at least Rusty's gotten a couple of guitars out of it, even if almost no one else has...


----------



## theshred201 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmmm...haven't seen that anywhere else though...I'll go talk to my sources :-D


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 9, 2008)

When I dropped the Death Warrior off to be set up on Friday I was talking about this with the guy who sorts my trem'd guitars. His day job is working for the UK distributor for Dean, setting up all the Deans for the UK. He hadn't ever *heard* of it


----------



## Wolfie (Apr 9, 2008)

This is super epic!! 

And the sweetest thing about it all is that my preordering and waiting since august actually pays of! Im getting it for 2000 dollars including shipping 

NGD here i come 



EDIT:


Rusty Cooley said:


> The guitar is also being made 100% in the USA now that's why the price on Sam Ash has probably changed.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2008)

Wolfie said:


> This is super epic!!
> 
> And the sweetest thing about it all is that my preordering and waiting since august actually pays of! Im getting it for 2000 dollars including shipping
> 
> ...



You...lucky...bastard....


----------



## Moonohol (Apr 9, 2008)

The people who payed $2,000 when they preordered it are getting the initial Japan made batch of RC7's.


----------



## Adam (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice! I love USA deans, though for the price of the now USA RC7, I would get a nice Sherman or Roter made instead.


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Apr 9, 2008)

Look on the outworld forum, they have just been released, its been since january last year we saw the first one, i have waited a year, and its not going to be long now, it's 100% american build too! 

OutworldBand.com :: Log in


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

Moonohol said:


> The people who payed $2,000 when they preordered it are getting the initial Japan made batch of RC7's.



  

I'm sorry to be harsh, but people who ordered this get what they deserve. To pay $2000 (now closer to $3000) for an imported Dean production model with a shit trem and alder bolt-on is just inexcusable. People are fucking crazy. This guitar is as mediocre and overpriced as they come. 

There are way better values out there, come on guys. Sherman, Bernie Rico Jr, KxK, Jackson, ESP, Vigier, Ran, Framus, Oni, etc.

Also prepare for your guitars to arrive damaged too as Dean apparently has no clue how to build cases or properly pack their instruments.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2008)

theshred201 said:


> IT IS OUT!
> 
> At least one has been sold and is in the hands of a customer so far (not me). Yeah, they finally released it. Now to find out how it is.....


----------



## Edroz (Apr 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'm sorry to be harsh, but people who ordered this get what they deserve. To pay $2000 (now closer to $3000) for an imported Dean production model with a shit trem and alder bolt-on is just inexcusable. People are fucking crazy. This guitar is as mediocre and overpriced as they come.
> 
> There are way better values out there, come on guys. Sherman, Bernie Rico Jr, KxK, Jackson, ESP, Vigier, Ran, Framus, Oni, etc.
> 
> Also prepare for your guitars to arrive damaged too as Dean apparently has no clue how to build cases or properly pack their instruments.








the RC7 is just a monumental ripoff... and yes, i have played one of them . the guitar is worth no than 1K IMHO.


----------



## Wolfie (Apr 9, 2008)

Moonohol said:


> The people who payed $2,000 when they preordered it are getting the initial Japan made batch of RC7's.




Sorry to burst your bubble, but no. 

[QUOTE="Scott from Vwall guitars]Nope, all the old orders are being made in the USA too.
Dean is basically taking a hit on them and still honoring the Japan pricing so we are all set.
Which means yours will be USA made too.
I talked to them today and they told me that the Usa factory has them in paint stage right now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Moonohol (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh well. I guess I misread the quote on the Outworld forums. I wouldn't waste my money on a piece of shit like that any way.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 9, 2008)

From what I researched last year (among my first posts on SS.org) they're being made in the same factory as the Universes etc. So $2000 for a guitar with EMG's and ebony FB vs $1899 for a UV777 comes down to preference.



> Yes It's true!
> 
> Here&#8217;s a couple of pictures of Rusty and Mason Mclean. Mason is one of Rusty&#8217;s students and the very first person to own a Rusty Cooley signature series guitar the RC7 Dean.





> The next batch will be a usa batch under new pricing.
> Your pre order is locked in at the price we agreed.





Moonohol said:


> Oh well. I guess I misread the quote on the Outworld forums. I wouldn't waste my money on a piece of shit like that any way.



Everyone who saw/held one at NAMM said they seemed really good quality, and that the neck was uber-thin.



zimbloth said:


> I'm sorry to be harsh, but people who ordered this get what they deserve. To pay $2000 (now closer to $3000) for an imported Dean production model with a shit trem and alder bolt-on is just inexcusable. People are fucking crazy. This guitar is as mediocre and overpriced as they come.
> 
> There are way better values out there, come on guys. Sherman, Bernie Rico Jr, KxK, Jackson, ESP, Vigier, Ran, Framus, Oni, etc.
> 
> Also prepare for your guitars to arrive damaged too as Dean apparently has no clue how to build cases or properly pack their instruments.



Hmm... have you gotten custom quotes for a bolt-on with a trem from any of those companies?
seriously dude?

because I have
Personally, I like the design, headstock, lower horn, and all, more than any KXK i've seen. I suspect a Sherman with a trem would be priced higher than 2 grand as well, based on my quote for an 8 adjusted for cost of Kahler, lundgrens, etc. A jackson would run 6 grand. An esp 3 minimum. A Ran would be 3000 euros, based on my quote. Vigiers are extremely expensive. And BCRJ's I would consider, but I suspect would run $3500 as well.

I would have perhaps bought it instead of my j custom if it had been released on time.


----------



## Moonohol (Apr 9, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> From what I researched last year (among my first posts on SS.org) they're being made in the same factory as the Universes etc. So $2000 for a guitar with EMG's and ebony FB vs $1899 for a UV777 comes down to preference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, but the price of the RC7 isn't $2,000 any more, it's $3,000.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thing is, for $3,000 (or even $2,000), I don't want Rusty Cooley's guitar. I want my guitar.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 10, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


> Hmm... have you gotten custom quotes for a bolt-on with a trem from any of those companies?
> seriously dude?
> 
> because I have
> Personally, I like the design, headstock, lower horn, and all, more than any KXK i've seen. I suspect a Sherman with a trem would be priced higher than 2 grand as well, based on my quote for an 8 adjusted for cost of Kahler, lundgrens, etc. A jackson would run 6 grand. An esp 3 minimum. A Ran would be 3000 euros, based on my quote. Vigiers are extremely expensive. And BCRJ's I would consider, but I suspect would run $3500 as well.



If you had, then you'd know that, you'd know that A KxK superstrat with most all of the options would barely push 3 grand. Hell, the base price of the SII7 is currently 1499, up from 999$, and probably will be set at roughly 2k for standard features. Schecter custom shops start around 1500-2000$ for a bolt on 7. Dan's Oni's have been around 2 grand or so , thus far too, if i recall correctly.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 10, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> If you had, then you'd know that, you'd know that A KxK superstrat with most all of the options would barely push 3 grand. Hell, the base price of the SII7 is currently 1499, up from 999$, and probably will be set at roughly 2k for standard features. Schecter custom shops start around 1500-2000$ for a bolt on 7. Dan's Oni's have been around 2 grand or so , thus far too, if i recall correctly.




actually the $1499 base price is for a special, limited time "standard" model. 


lets put it this way though, the full custom KxK i have on order at the moment has a 27" scale, Kahler 2317 trem, flamed maple fretboard, metallic finish and built to my specs... basically everything i wanted in a guitar for considerably less than the RC7.

the RC7 really is one of the worst deals ever for a production model guitar IMO. i just can't understand why anyone would be willing to pay more for a guitar built to someone elses specs than a guitar built for them for less


----------



## Wolfie (Apr 10, 2008)

To be honest i probably wouldnt have bought it if i had to pay 3 grand, but the thing is that here in Norway 2000 dollars isnt such a big deal for a guitar.. 

Let me put it like this.. Mesa Boogie Road King: USA = 2500 dollars. Norway: 7500 dollars.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2008)

^Ouch. 

The RC7 would probably replace the Universe as the most overpriced sevenstring.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, to be fair, if you wanted a guitar with a sick finish and inlays like Rusty's guitar, that is enough to push the price of any custom way way up because of the airbrushing work involved. Still too much money for a guitar with such a crappy trem though.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually, it's available already on Thomann 

DEAN GUITARS RUSTY COOLEY - Dutch International Cyberstore

Same price as Universes and cheaper than american Jacksons... Doesn't look so expensive to me


----------



## Moonohol (Apr 10, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Actually, it's available already on Thomann
> 
> DEAN GUITARS RUSTY COOLEY - Dutch International Cyberstore
> 
> Same price as Universes and cheaper than american Jacksons... Doesn't look so expensive to me


 
They probably haven't updated the price yet.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 10, 2008)

Wolfie said:


> Let me put it like this.. Mesa Boogie Road King: USA = 2500 dollars. Norway: 7500 dollars.



thats what the same amp cost here in Australia
i dont mind the RC7,but i can only imagine how stupidly over priced it will be here.


----------



## Mogwaii (Apr 10, 2008)

Man that is one ugly guitar <_<


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 11, 2008)

saw it at NAMM, neck is super thin. but didn't impress me.


----------



## FYP666 (Apr 11, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I'm starting to think the Rusty Cooley Dean is just an urban legend like Bigfoot. Or maybe Bigfoot has the only copy.



 +1


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 11, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Actually, it's available already on Thomann
> 
> DEAN GUITARS RUSTY COOLEY - Dutch International Cyberstore
> 
> Same price as Universes and cheaper than american Jacksons... Doesn't look so expensive to me



Ironically, it's the same price in Europe as in the US if you look at the converstion rates. First time I've ever seen that. It's actually not a bad price here.


----------



## st2012 (Apr 11, 2008)

On the outworld forums theres a post showing that one of Rusty's students also has one. I'd guess that some strings were pulled by Rusty to get him one so it would maybe calm down some of the people getting antsy for them. It's a sweet looking guitar and the neck looks orgasmic from what I've seen but I've been less than impressed with the deans I've played for the money they cost...


EDIT:

Here's a link to the thread I mentioned, I think you might have to sign up to view topics there though...

OutworldBand.com :: Log in


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 27, 2008)

I talked to the dean rep at my store tonite and said that the initial run is in paint right now. He also told me that there are 30 being made for the "initial run"


----------



## shredzilla509 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, I have had my RC7G for almost three weeks now, and it is all it is cracked up too be, although I was right in the same boat earlier, it took me 7 months after I fully paid for the product before it finally arrived, Due to hellish back orders. But it was worth it because I had bought it premarket and still Japanese made, but to my luck they transferred the product line to their custom shop in America, so I got the high end American made guitar for a $1800 dollar steal.


----------



## Harry (Oct 9, 2008)

^Make a thread and show us some pics


----------



## winterlover (Oct 9, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> ^Make a thread and show us some pics



FO REAL!!!!


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Oct 9, 2008)

I ordered mt RC7 back in april 2007, its been shipped to my house now in the uk, should have it any day now, real excited, also payed the original price for it.  Pretty Chuffed.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 9, 2008)

Reece Fullwood said:


> I ordered mt RC7 back in april 2007, its been shipped to my house now in the uk, should have it any day now, real excited, also payed the original price for it.  Pretty Chuffed.



nice....


----------



## Headstock (Oct 14, 2008)

Drum City has one.
Dean USA Rusty Cooley RC7G Xenocide Graphic 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 14, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Almost a year since they were announced, still MIA
> 
> I guess Dean realized there's not a market for a 2000$ import guitar with a shitty trem, heh.



Also, I guess they just realised that their guitars suck...in general.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 14, 2008)

The price of that thing is just retarded  I crap myself thinking the custom I could get for that amount of money.


----------



## Headstock (Oct 14, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> The price of that thing is just retarded  I crap myself thinking the custom I could get for that amount of money.



Have to agree on that one, hell I offer this mod to your statement as well which is also a good alternative. I crap myself thinking the custom Agiles (<-- plural) I could get for that amount of money.


----------



## Joomis (Nov 29, 2008)

They were going to do a Japanese lower end model and a USA made model but scratched the Japanese model. All RC7G's are 100% USA made! So you will inevitably pay a higher price however its not nearly as high as other Dean USA models.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 29, 2008)

If the quality control is twice as good as most of the guitars I've seen come out of the Dean USA shape you still only have about 65&#37; percent chance of getting a good guitar.

Seriously every time I go to guitar center I pickup three random USA deans and usually only one of them is actually good guitar. I've seen one of those 99 dollar vendettas with perfect frets and then a USA dean with more sharp frets than nicely shaped ones.


----------



## farren (Nov 29, 2008)

What a ripoff... Licensed Floyd? Are they kidding? I thought Carvin was the only place you could shell out $2000 on an otherwise-wonderful 7-string and only get a licensed Floyd Rose that requires rerouting to replace with an OFR. Dean has them beat.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2008)

farren said:


> What a ripoff... Licensed Floyd? Are they kidding? I thought Carvin was the only place you could shell out $2000 on an otherwise-wonderful 7-string and only get a licensed Floyd Rose that requires rerouting to replace with an OFR. Dean has them beat.



According to this: 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...suhr-likes-the-trs-7-better-than-the-ofr.html

...and a few other sources, the TRS-7 is comparable to the OFR.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2008)

farren said:


> What a ripoff... Licensed Floyd? Are they kidding? I thought Carvin was the only place you could shell out $2000 on an otherwise-wonderful 7-string and only get a licensed Floyd Rose that requires rerouting to replace with an OFR. Dean has them beat.



You can blame Rusty or the trem, since he doesn't like the feel of the OFR under his hand 

These are just stupid expensive though


----------



## farren (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd be interested in knowing the weight of the unit--I think that would tell us a lot, short of actually playing one. Everything I've played that uses a tremolo marketed as a "licensed Floyd Rose" tends to be made of a cheap, lightweight metal, resulting in a hit to sustain. Beyond that, the fulcrum points of a Japanese Jackson I had became very dull and unstable after a couple years, though I couldn't tell you who manufactured it. Guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## joeybobbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi.
I take lessons from rusty and played his. they are the best guitars I've ever played and I have played just about every guitar made. You need to save up fo the american RC7G, I bought the korean model RC7X and it wasn't near as good as the american. Once you buy one there is a 3 to 6 month waiting list. These are built at the Dean custom shop. It is definantely a professional guitar. Once you start playing one you will not want to put it down. I am lucky because I can get rusty to sign it. you will not be dissapointed. Youll just have to wait for after paying because its a custom shop item.


----------



## olicbr (Jul 7, 2009)

hello !

i just received my new DEAN RC7 usa , it's a fantastic guitar ! awesome color, awesome neck (the thinnest and fastest that i ever played !), powerful emg 707, i love it !!

Access to the upper frets is so easy ! 

here's the pics !























THE NECK IS THINNEST than my ESP SV 6 strings !


----------



## loktide (Jul 7, 2009)

fuck, that's thin 

how do these keep up with heavier string gauges?


----------



## xxxyyy (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG... I think I've found the guitar I want. If it only had 27 frets... they even put that neck pickup in that way, why not adding some extra frets?
Anyway... I live in a place where Dean doesn't even have an official retailer. Italy. Do you know a way I could get one? Maybe in Europe... 
Thanks!

PS: do you know what tremolo it has got? he lorean one has an OFR... but this one? A low pro? but what a licensed one? an Ibanez one?

PPSS: why is this guitar so unknown? I've never heard of it... and all of a sudden I keep on hearing it's one of the best, if not the best 7 string out there... it seems to have fixed all the problems I've always heard and 7 strings guitars...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 29, 2009)

I never realized how nice of a guitar that was!!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy thread bump! I haven't heard anything about it being the best 7 string ever, or even one of the best. They're definately not unheard of, Dean's been pimpin' the shit out of them since they came out. I'm not sure what trem it has but if the korean model has OFR wouldn't this too?

EDIT: Looked at the pics, seems to have a Licensed Lo TRS Pro.

Also, what problems has it reportedly fixed?


----------



## xxxyyy (Dec 30, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Holy thread bump! I haven't heard anything about it being the best 7 string ever, or even one of the best. They're definately not unheard of, Dean's been pimpin' the shit out of them since they came out. I'm not sure what trem it has but if the korean model has OFR wouldn't this too?
> 
> EDIT: Looked at the pics, seems to have a Licensed Lo TRS Pro.
> 
> Also, what problems has it reportedly fixed?



Sorry... I meant problems for me, for my playing style and the sound it should have. It has everything I wanted.
I have to investigate on this licensed tremolo... I've always associated the word "licensed" with low quality... could this be an exception? (why putting a better quality tremolo on a korean model?)

How wold you rate this guitar compared to your RG1527, which was my first choice, right now.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 30, 2009)

It's a Licensed model (as far as I know and I could be wrong) because it's the only version Rusty likes due to the very low tuners. As there are some LFR which are within a hair of being better than the OFR (Schaller in particular) I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------

